# "How to put your Rig in your Sig"



## pjBSOD

Nice work, Achil. Figured I'd also mention in this thread that explanations and tutorials for other various new features are available in this thread.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Thanks bud








This is my quick and easy guide. And I wrote it as a reply in another thread!
But now when I see new members who haven't done their Sig Rigs, I'll link them to this


----------



## pjBSOD

Most definitely, very lightweight and simple


----------



## d6bmg

It should be pinned.
Must see for newbies.


----------



## CravinR1

I needed this a couple weeks ago, but E-Peen helped me out


----------



## ACHILEE5

bump for new members


----------



## Dunsparth

Nice share, thank's for this it helped me.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Bump for my unofficial guide


----------



## cgg123321

Wow I was looking for a guide like this. I had my new rig "uploaded" and everything but I couldn't figure out how to display it as my main rig. Thanks!


----------



## head-fi-nut

thanks


----------



## ACHILEE5

You're welcome lads


----------



## animal0307

Bumping for the guide and bookmarking in my mind.


----------



## Sean Webster

Added this to my sig, it is soo helpful to see someones rig when trying to figure out issues and troubleshooting.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Added this to my sig, it is soo helpful to see someones rig when trying to figure out issues and troubleshooting.


I gave the guide a makeover, so it's a bit more Sig worthy








But that's as good as it gets, I'm no editor


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Added this to my sig, it is soo helpful to see someones rig when trying to figure out issues and troubleshooting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave the guide a makeover, so it's a bit more Sig worthy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that's as good as it gets, I'm no editor
Click to expand...

Looks great to me. I was actually thinking about doing a how to on this a while ago and never did and I found yours and thought to myself, "sweet"








lol.

How do you like being a staff member now?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Looks great to me. I was actually thinking about doing a how to on this a while ago and never did and I found yours and thought to myself, "sweet"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.
> 
> How do you like being a staff member now?


Thanks bud








I absolutely love helping to look after OCN


----------



## Arizonian

Great idea. Bookmarked and will use for new







or lazy







members.


----------



## ACHILEE5

bump


----------



## ahnafakeef

Thanks a lot!


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks a lot!


You're welcome dude


----------



## michael0392

thanks for the guide!!


----------



## Speshy

For whatever reason, my rig refuses to reveal itself in the drop down options...


----------



## Scorched912

Thanks, I was wondering how to do this.


----------



## michael0392

Just Did It!! Thanks for the guide!! REP+


----------



## Scorched912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael0392*
> 
> Just Did It!! Thanks for the guide!! REP+


Sadly, we cannot rep him


----------



## michael0392

yeah, i realized that right after i posted :0


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorched912*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *michael0392*
> 
> Just Did It!! Thanks for the guide!! REP+
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, we cannot rep him
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael0392*
> 
> yeah, i realized that right after i posted :0


It's the thought that counts


----------



## rmike1991

Thanks for the guide. But for some reason I can't select "Your Rigs" from the menu


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmike1991*
> 
> Thanks for the guide. But for some reason I can't select "Your Rigs" from the menu


That's strange


----------



## rmike1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> That's strange


Yeah! I was trying to do it in FF and IE. Same result. Any suggestions?


----------



## Speshy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmike1991*
> 
> Yeah! I was trying to do it in FF and IE. Same result. Any suggestions?


I had the same problem. Turns out that FF 64bit is a bit iffy in places, so I just logged in on google chrome and sorted it out on there.
Back to FF though as I can't stand chrome








Try 'FireFox Nightly' too.


----------



## rmike1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speshy*
> 
> I can't stand chrome


Same here







. And I don't really want to install it just for that.
Is it possible that I have to have certain amount of posts before I can do some tweaking here? Some forums have rules like that.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmike1991*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> That's strange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah! I was trying to do it in FF and IE. Same result. Any suggestions?
Click to expand...

All sorted now I see









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speshy*
> 
> I had the same problem. Turns out that FF 64bit is a bit iffy in places, so I just logged in on google chrome and sorted it out on there.
> Back to FF though as I can't stand chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try 'FireFox Nightly' too.


Nice one bud








You earned ya first Rep +


----------



## Speshy

Yaay! Cheers buddy


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speshy*
> 
> Yaay! Cheers buddy


Sorted


----------



## edda0199

Thank you, i am new here, you give me the quick point.










mmohunter


----------



## ACHILEE5

Bump, for any that need this


----------



## animal0307

Bump because I just linked the guide.


----------



## eXXon

Bump for new members


----------



## eXXon

little bump


----------



## basedwise

Thanks for the guide, I might forget one of these days lol.


----------



## MacG32

I think this should be stickied, so everyone new can find it much easier.









Seems even folks that have been here a while have a hard time searching/finding this.


----------



## jpopsuki

thankssss!! I couldnt fidn how to do this by myself lol


----------



## ACHILEE5

You're welcome lads


----------



## RX7-2nr

Sticky this thread!


----------



## enzu

many thanks great simple to follow tutorial


----------



## lon5210

Bump for the new members of OCN


----------



## Coleak

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## ACHILEE5

You're welcome dude


----------



## Baylo

Thanks


----------



## eXXon

Bump for ppl without sig rigs...


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Bump for ppl without sig rigs...


Indeed


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Bump.


----------



## zainyack

Brand new and this will help alot. Next post ill have my right in sign. Thnx forvthe help


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zainyack*
> 
> Brand new and this will help alot. Next post ill have my right in sign. Thnx forvthe help


You're welcome bud, welcome to OCN


----------



## eXXon

Another bump for members without sig rigs.


----------



## pokemaztre

Hello, new member here, thanks for the tutorial, simple but very helpful especially for noob like me


----------



## ACHILEE5

Welcome to OCN dude


----------



## arkhacker2

Thanks this information was very useful


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkhacker2*
> 
> Thanks this information was very useful


Welcome to OCN


----------



## ACHILEE5

bumping this for new members


----------



## mbed0123

Sweet tits batman this saved me a ton of time "looking" for the way.... Ah thank you very much...


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbed0123*
> 
> Sweet tits batman this saved me a ton of time "looking" for the way.... Ah thank you very much...


I'm glad you found it useful


----------



## Maiky

good stuff


----------



## eXXon

A small bump for members without sig rigs....


----------



## Bruennis

Can we no longer add a rig with empty signature?


----------



## john7up

I couldn't do that either, but I just wrote the name of my PC


----------



## ACHILEE5

bump, for new members


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> *Then drop down one of the "Show off stuff in your signature tabs" and select your Rig*
> 
> 
> And if you can't select your Rig from the drop down tabs, try a different browser!


I've got a problem here! I've already created the list of parts for my sig rig... but when I get to the step shown above and choose my preset rig and click on it... nothing shows up in the text box! I've tried different browsers, but to no avail... what am I doing wrong?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forde3654Eire*
> 
> I've got a problem here! I've already created the list of parts for my sig rig... but when I get to the step shown above and choose my preset rig and click on it... nothing shows up in the text box! I've tried different browsers, but to no avail... what am I doing wrong?


I'm guessing you're all sorted now?


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> I'm guessing you're all sorted now?


Hehe yep!







Got around to doing it last night. I had to type in the text box first in order to get my preview and then save it... maybe include that step in the OP please?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

I have stickied this thread.

Not being able to save a sig with a blank sig is a new update, if you wish to have a blank sig you can use some BBcode markup.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forde3654Eire*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> I'm guessing you're all sorted now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe yep!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got around to doing it last night. I had to type in the text box first in order to get my preview and then save it... maybe include that step in the OP please?
Click to expand...

I probably would add that info. If I knew what you meant
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> I have stickied this thread.
> 
> Not being able to save a sig with a blank sig is a new update, if you wish to have a blank sig you can use some BBcode markup.


Nice one


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> I probably would add that info. If I knew what you meant


I would click on the drop-down box and choose my rig preset. However, when I click the "Preview" button, all I get is an error message saying "You can't preview an empty text box". So I typed in, for example, the name of my rig in the text box with the rig already chosen in the drop-down box and it worked. As long as that the main text box is not empty that's all that matters I think.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forde3654Eire*
> 
> I would click on the drop-down box and choose my rig preset. However, when I click the "Preview" button, all I get is an error message saying "You can't preview an empty text box". So I typed in, for example, the name of my rig in the text box with the rig already chosen in the drop-down box and it worked. As long as that the main text box is not empty that's all tnat mattera I think.


Thanks dude, I have quoted the above in the OP. And I did go find another post of yours and gave you a well deserved Rep+


----------



## Jason7890

Ty, was wondering how this worked.


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Thanks dude, I have quoted the above in the OP. And I did go find another post of yours and gave you a well deserved Rep+


Thanks, glad to help!


----------



## AWMEANS

Ok where to place my rig?


----------



## Tiger S.

Scroll up to 'My Profile' and then scroll to the bottom of that page to create a rig.


----------



## AWMEANS

Windows 7 64bit Professional, Pyro SSD 120GB, WD BLACK 1TB, GEFORCE/nVidia GTX-460 FACTORY O/CLOCKED, i5-2500K 2nd GEN INTEL, GIGABYTE Z68AP-D3 M/BOARD 8GB RAM


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pjBSOD*
> 
> Nice work, Achil. Figured I'd also mention in this thread that explanations and tutorials for other various new features are available in this thread.


I dont know if it happens to others but that system info puller crashes me on acpi wait nvrmind that may be my bios maybe its got an error.


----------



## djthrottleboi

nope still crashes me


----------



## eXXon

Another small bump for members without sig rigs.


----------



## djthrottleboi

mine is in it now


----------



## DirtyJerzey

My first gaming rig. Finally done!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtyJerzey*
> 
> My first gaming rig. Finally done!


i know how you feel though i wish i could have got as good a cpu lol but this one is my first gaming rig and first oc as well as first build


----------



## acidreign

Here goes nothing...


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acidreign*
> 
> Here goes nothing...


Welcome to OCN dude








SystemAcidreign's looking good









Mine's called "I like smileys", because I do


----------



## acidreign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Welcome to OCN dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SystemAcidreign's looking good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine's called "I like smileys", because I do


Haha. Thanks!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acidreign*
> 
> Here goes nothing...


welcome to ocn and i think its awesome you came to this thread and posted here first. now if you ever need help we know what we are dealing with so we dont have to ask 1000 questions you rock


----------



## acidreign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> welcome to ocn and i think its awesome you came to this thread and posted here first. now if you ever need help we know what we are dealing with so we dont have to ask 1000 questions you rock


Well thanks man. Just seemed like a good place to start. I'm sure ill be flooding the forums with dumb questions for you guys real soon.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acidreign*
> 
> Well thanks man. Just seemed like a good place to start. I'm sure ill be flooding the forums with dumb questions for you guys real soon.


i will love to answer any questions. so dont worry the only dumb question is the one not asked hell you might lose a $300 part from not asking


----------



## Evilball

Thanks, very helpful!


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilball*
> 
> Thanks, very helpful!


Welcome to OCN


----------



## TwoCables

For me, just clicking "Rigbuilder" alone takes more time than clicking My Profile, scrolling down, and then clicking "Create a new rig". I can do all of that before the Rigbuilder page even loads.

Also, you no longer have to go into your profile to edit your signature. You can just hover over your username on the upper-right and choose "Edit My Signature".


----------



## happyrichie

ok... I have another rig... how do I swap them?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyrichie*
> 
> ok... I have another rig... how do I swap them?


You don't have to. Just select it from one of the other drop-down menus. Or, just click "remove" under your rig in the signature editor and then put the new rig in there.


----------



## happyrichie

I think that did it...


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyrichie*
> 
> I think that did it...


Looks good


----------



## DEON89

Also cant cloose that option. And i joined this forum spesially to get info about my pc


----------



## DEON89

I have a question. Want to upgrade my pc. Running a fx8120 on a msi 970a g46 with a radeon R9 290. What to i upgrade if im on a budget. Cpu fx8350 or mobo sabertooth fx990?


----------



## bigaza2151

thanks for this


----------



## bloodymary20

Nice share! Thanks!


----------



## piee

i-4790k 4.6 h2o
980 ref (1500+oc)
ssd 256
cx600wts


----------



## Deviousdb1

Having issues with uploading my json data....I'm not getting a file upload window. I've tried it on Chrome, Spartan and Firefox....


----------



## killeragosta

Thanks! This is was very helpful!


----------



## nircc

Thanks
wanted to update my old rig info and forgot how
this was helpful!


----------



## KG101

K so at per first post OP in this thread clearly states 'Click the top right of this page' to build a rig rigbuilder dudes ..

But how do I click build a rig from a pic link of build a rig but a pic of it not top right rigbuilder build dat ish newb dudes buuuillld it


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG101*
> 
> K so at per first post OP in this thread clearly states 'Click the top right of this page' to build a rig rigbuilder dudes ..
> 
> But how do I click build a rig from a pic link of build a rig but a pic of it not top right rigbuilder build dat ish newb dudes buuuillld it


Just click "RIGBUILDER' on the navbar.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Sorry if this has been asked and answered already but I must have missed it. I can't find a way to edit my build to change the components that I have upgraded. Anyone know the answer to this?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked and answered already but I must have missed it. I can't find a way to edit my build to change the components that I have upgraded. Anyone know the answer to this?


Yep, you can either just scroll all the way to the bottom of your profile page, or go to your rig's page and click the Edit button.


----------



## Zuhl3156

Success! Thank you. I never figured they would hide the 'Edit' button way on the bottom of the page. LOL


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuhl3156*
> 
> Success! Thank you. I never figured they would hide the 'Edit' button way on the bottom of the page. LOL


LOL this is Wikia Gaming we're talking about here, so expect the worst. 

I'm curious: did you find that it was stupid that the "Edit" link didn't appear until you hovered your mouse over the link to your rig?


----------



## Zuhl3156

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> LOL this is Wikia Gaming we're talking about here, so expect the worst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious: did you find that it was stupid that the "Edit" link didn't appear until you hovered your mouse over the link to your rig?


I didn't notice. I was just happy to find the 'Edit' button after spending hours looking for it. I still have a lot of editting to do when I find the time. LOL


----------



## 96accord

Thanks to the OP! I now have a signature.


----------



## Ceadderman

Tried and tried and just can't seem to find sig edit link.









Edit: NVM I finally found it.









~Ceadder


----------



## Kojaqe

Thanks will set it up between work and handyman duties at home but should be sometime this week still building adding parts just bought a AC D5 W/ aquabus thinking of buying one more.


----------



## nooboc2012

When I originally signed up here, I thought the rig builder was the biggest waste of time of a profile ever, but not, considering how many support queries I've had to ask, having to copy and paste it every time is a massive time saver.


----------



## Wyn10

Thanks!


----------



## N2Gaming

How do I edit my sig rig if it was listed years ago like 2007 or 2008?


----------



## Jpmboy

The instructions in the OP need UPDATING


----------



## bobcat1969

like... big time lol

this is another cry for help lol

a Yelp for Help !

& anyone feeling charitable for helping find this elusive 2017 screenshot of where the "Edit Signature" link/button resides as its NOT in;

>> the hover menu when hovering over ones avatar top right of website



>> not all the way at the bottom of page in user-profile settings;



>> No where in user-profile community settings...



>> Not here either...



>> or here..



>> or even here !

here ? what ! no pic ! of course not lol

*HEEEELLLLPPPP !*

thanks loads in advance lolz, few days trying to sort this out and somehow got something in the sig, no idea now how that happened LOL

*KEEP IT OPEN SOURCE !!*


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Click on your profile, scroll down and it will be there.


----------



## bobcat1969

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrgh ! im blind as a bat and argh... pesky elusive, argh.....

Thanks loads man, mucho respect man !!!


----------



## bobcat1969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Click on your profile, scroll down and it will be there.


You Wonderful Human Being You !!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers Loads !


----------



## Karlz3r

Sorry to necro, but is there any way to see the rigs I had in my signature before the forums were updated? It appears that the rigbuilder feature is not available and was not transferred.

EDIT: I already noticed that the rigbuilder is benig added again.


----------



## TwoCables

Karlz3r said:


> Sorry to necro, but is there any way to see the rigs I had in my signature before the forums were updated? It appears that the rigbuilder feature is not available and was not transferred.
> 
> EDIT: I already noticed that the rigbuilder is benig added again.


We're not going to be able to do anything with our rigs until they are done getting the RigBuilder back online.


----------



## djthrottleboi

what ever happened to rigbuilder? aside from system interrogator(which suxx horribly) it was a charm to dig through.


edit browser didn't load the name. see it now


----------



## TwoCables

djthrottleboi said:


> what ever happened to rigbuilder? aside from system interrogator(which suxx horribly) it was a charm to dig through.
> 
> 
> edit browser didn't load the name. see it now


It's being worked on.

You have to realize that a lot of what they're trying to migrate over was exclusive to Huddler. RigBuilder was one of them. This is a very difficult and complex migration. It's going to take time to complete.


----------



## djthrottleboi

TwoCables said:


> It's being worked on.
> 
> You have to realize that a lot of what they're trying to migrate over was exclusive to Huddler. RigBuilder was one of them. This is a very difficult and complex migration. It's going to take time to complete.


yep i love ocn( is it still ocn or ocn ?)


----------



## junglechocolate

Yeah um how do you do this in 2019?


----------



## The Pook

junglechocolate said:


> Yeah um how do you do this in 2019?



It's pretty much the same. Click Rig Builder, on the right click "Create Rig", create your rig, go to User CP -> Edit Signature, and enable it.

ezpz


----------



## junglechocolate

The Pook said:


> It's pretty much the same. Click Rig Builder, on the right click "Create Rig", create your rig, go to User CP -> Edit Signature, and enable it.
> 
> ezpz


When I am in my User CP, I don't see the option for rig builder. In fact I don't see rig builder option anywhere on OCN


----------



## The Pook

junglechocolate said:


> When I am in my User CP, I don't see the option for rig builder. In fact I don't see rig builder option anywhere on OCN



it's on the black bar on the top of every page, between reviews and articles...


----------



## junglechocolate

The Pook said:


> it's on the black bar on the top of every page, between reviews and articles...


lol wow. thanks


----------

